# Coversure @ Waxstock 2015



## Shiny

Syd, Jayne & I will be at Waxstock again this year; we will be on the Professional Valeters & Detailers stand.

This is our 4th Waxstock and we are really forward to it. It's great that we have become part of the valeting/detailing community and we want to continue to support the industry.

Looking forward to meeting some old and new faces.

Please stop by for a chat if you are there. We will also be on hand to give help and to advise on any insurance matters.

Finger crossed the rain will hold off and it will be another great Sunday.


----------



## WHIZZER

ill pop by and say hello


----------



## Shiny

Nice one Bill :thumb: 

See you there!


----------

